# Microsoft Project 2003 Series, Video Training من شركة CBT Nuggets



## وسام صيام (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
هنا الدورة التدريبية من شركة CBT Nuggets العالمية على MS Project 2003​ 




 

وصف الدورة :​Managing resources can be one of the toughest elements of Project Management. All the details of your projects - who and what needs to be where when, and with what tasks finished and ready for approval - can be hard to keep track of, especially when one change starts a chain reaction through your whole project. 

If you're unable to effectively react to the "bumps in the road" that will come up, you're bound to have the headache of explaining why yet another project is going to be late and over-budget. Luckily, there's a tool that can help you manage your projects effectively, even when not everything goes as planned. 
*The software tool for delivering more projects on-time and on-budget* 
Microsoft Project can be used to streamline your Project Management process, and to integrate changes so you can deliver more projects on-time and on-budget. It's almost vital to successful Project Management. But many Project Managers stop at using MS Project for schedule and budget development - when they could be using it all the way through their projects, making their lives much easier. The real strength of MS Project is that it helps you react to changes when they happen, preventing headaches later on in your project. The Microsoft Project Series teaches you how to use it to do just that. 
*Maximize your MS Project knowledge for easier Project Management* 
In this series you'll learn how to do all the fundamental tasks of setting up and managing your projects using MS Project. You'll learn how to create and assign tasks, create resources, manage costs, and create dependencies. You'll learn how to organize and finalize your project plan, plus track time through the project's execution. You'll learn how to manage the project in MS Project, and how to adjust it when things don't go as planned. Also, you'll learn how you can make MS Project do your earned value management for you, and how you can manage resources effectively through resource pooling. And, so you can report your project's progress to your managers and your project team, you'll learn about all the reporting and report sharing functionalities MS Project provides. 
Once you have a comprehensive understanding of using MS Project, Project Management will become an easier process. More things will be automated. Organization is easier. And reacting to changes in your project will be a snap. 
*Prerequisites* 
The Microsoft Project Series builds on your fundamental Project Management knowledge, by showing you how to use the primary tool used by Project Managers today. It assumes you have at least a working level of Project Management knowledge, as taught in our Project+ series. It also compliments the Project Management Professional series, for advanced Project Management skills.​ 


*The Microsoft Project Series contains these videos:* - Microsoft Project Overview (free video)​


- Using the Project Guide
- Setting up MS Project
- Setting up a Project
- Creating Tasks
- Advanced Task Options
- Creating Resources
- Managing Costs
- Creating Dependencies
- Organizing the Plan
- Finalizing the Plan
- Tracking Time
- Managing the Project
- Adjusting the Plan
- Earned Value Management
- Using Resource Pools
- Creating Views
- Creating Reports
- Sharing Information with MS Office
- Publishing Plan Results​ ​تفضلوا الروابط:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NKJCCE5W​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZHN2AZUG​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6TZW5U2K​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R1SI5ZE4​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CEGKG443​ 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## شاهندة سمير (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ........ياريت لو فى رابط تحميل البرنامج MS Office Project 2003 
ولك جزيل الشكر أخى


----------



## the poor to god (22 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الروابط


----------



## the poor to god (22 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت موقع اخر لانه هذا الموقع مغلق بالسعودية


----------



## migo12 (20 أبريل 2010)

رابط اخر علي الميديافير من فضلك


----------



## amermalek (16 يناير 2011)

*بالتوفيق*

السلام عليكم
أحييك
فعلا البرنامج يعمل
وأشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية

يرجى الرفع على 4shared


----------



## gamil_13 (17 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------

